# Como or Cagliari



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

35 year old american now in Barcelona considering moving to Como or Cagliari (very different I know).

I wanted a medium sized city on the water, and only came up with these 2.

I have been reading that the people in Como are not very friendly? And in Cagliari they are more open?

I'm moving alone (single) so will be looking to meet people etc...

Any advice?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Honestly comparing these two makes no sense. I guess you could argue both can be expensive so they can be compared for that.

If you're stuck on those two. One is beach the other Alps. 

Como being mainland will be easier to get around Europe from. Drive to the Swiss border,French ,Austrian or Slovenian. 

Plenty of coastal towns. If you aren't looking for anything in particular look at the map. Start at the North West and go down then back up the other coast.

But you really need to define what you're looking for more.


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I did not want anything south of Tuscany, on the west coast, not very small, and on the water.

After that I came up with these two - 

and only now have the question of where people are more friendly!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Abruzzo in a word


----------

